# poor gto...sigh



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

personaly i think its a waste of a GTO, you all might think different. 
http://www.lateral-g.org/hrss454/ i dont like the front end, rear, or side skirts.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

All that time and effort -- poured into a completely dumb idea.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn that's ugly.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

LoL i showed all my firends that are into the "rice" they think its the ****....:lol:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Go figure:lol:


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmmm something nice to say......................................i like the "under the hood" pics that FAST intake is cool


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

lol its the body mods that make it bad.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

yea i know it looks like a mix of too many different cars to me


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

It'll sell at Barrett-Jackson next year for a million dollars. Personally, I'd enter it in a demo derby or smash it into a tree.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

hahahahahaha!!! :agree


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

NOoOOOOoooOOO!!!!!
Makes Me MAD!!! 
Whoever did that should be:shutme


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Somebody must really want the chevelle to be the next retro car...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hate to say it guys......I think it looks flippin cool!:cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Pictures of this car (or one like it) turned up on the Chevelle Tech forum a few months ago. It got negative reviews there, as well.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Absolutely hideous.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I can appreciate that someone took the time, effort, and cash to make the exact car they wanted. Its not really for me but I like the Rims.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

That's a big "Why?" for me


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

PEARL JAM where you dropped on yur head at birth?! JK!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

props on the work, no props on the execution


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

jontyrees said:


> That's a big "Why?" for me


Don't get me wrong, It's a shame to hack up a Goat like that, But I think the final result looks sweet.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

*Ughh!*

That thing is a total waste of somebody's time and money. Whoever made it can obviously do pretty good work but they went the wrong way with that. Way to screw up a perfectly good GTO. :confused


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

its not horrible...

I think they did a good job (workmanship wise). Although, it looks too Chevy to me.
I agree with the too many cars put together idea.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

ok.........I must have been dropped on my head too because I think its damn sharp btw 1970 Chevelle is one of my all time fav cars


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

arty: that makes it 1 of 321 sweeet:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I saw a pic of that a year ago. The pic I saw was silver with black stripes. The article that was with the pic stated this was the concept retro Chevelle SS. I have been waiting to see it offered to John Q. Public but heard nothing more of it until I saw it here.

The article made no mention of a transofrmation of a GTO to the SS454. According to the article, this car was "suppose" to be built. 

I did notice the front grill on this car is different from the one I saw earlier. I think it looks better than the Charger does though.:willy:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya does look better than Charger or Mustang :rofl:


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

This conversion appears to be the work of Aloha Dream Cars.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

My hats off to the workmanship and effort. An *A+* for the engine work, too. Um....(scratching head) but I can't say it is asthetically pleasing.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

maybe we can enter it in a monster truck derby.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh MY..that's even uglyer than the 05-06 Mustang.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone have something for an upset stomach? I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Another vote .....FOR!

Sorry all you snooty Pontiackkkk fans. 
If GM ever brings back anything that looks like a 69 - 70 Chevelle the Goat is history.
I think the Chevelle is one of the best looking cars ever made.

Ha, snooty Pontiackkk fans, who would have thought it was possible.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Another vote .....FOR!
> 
> Sorry all you snooty Pontiackkkk fans.
> If GM ever brings back anything that looks like a 69 - 70 Chevelle the Goat is history.
> ...


I don't know if this has anything to do with being snooty but it does have a lot to do with ugliness. Now don't get me wrong I love the Chevelles too but this deformed mishap is a bit too much. The back was done well. But the nose is hideous. If it was built from the ground up instead of sacrificing a GTO I guess I wouldn't be as snooty, I mean, as biased as I am.


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

maybe they should of built it to look older with more modern things, kinda of like this drawing of a 67 gto man if they where to ever build something like this i would buy in a heart beat. http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=show&pic=/pow/pow0450


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice effort, but It's Poo Pooo:confused


----------



## muthstryker (Jan 29, 2006)

you must like rounded edges and more curves


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It hurts to see a goat hacked,but I still think it looks cool.
:cool :cool :cool :cool :cool :cool :cool :cool :cool


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not too sure about the grill, head lights or the tail lights. But I love the cowl induction hood. Thats just too cool.


----------

